# Camera question for the knowledgeable



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Camera question for the knowledgeable, or at least, for those who have an opinion....

I need a new camera. 

I am not a photographer, but know that I want a smaller size, fast first picture reaction (don't know the right terminology, but, want the camera to take the picture when I push the button, not 2 seconds later when my dogs/grandkids have moved on!) 

I want to be able to blow up pictures, (maybe zoom in is a better explanation,) and have good clear shots, like when I take a picture from far away, and zoom in to Tucker who is running like the wind across the field.

I would love to be able to get rid of red eye, but don't know if that is possible with a simpler camera. I don't do well with technology, and want to just mostly be able to point and shoot. A bit of manual focussing option would probably not be bad.

I've researched on line, and just am overloaded with info that I don't know what to do with. Three that I've seen on ConsumerReports are Casio Exilim Card E-S10 for $200. Sony Cyber-shot DSDC-T70 for $230. Kodak EasyShare Z1012 IS for $240. 

Any other helpful suggestions that could help me to get good (or at least better) pictures?

Thanks for any help from anyone who can offer guidance, or opinions on how you like your own cameras.

Sheri


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, honestly, none of the cameras you mentioned would be able to take a picture as soon as you click the shutter button. They all have shutter lag and those are obvious when using a regular digital camera. This is one of the main reasons I bought a digital SLR camera - no shutter lag! They are, however, much more expensive.

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I'm sure that any of the cameras you listed are good, but they can be harder to use for action shots. However, if I were to pick ONE, I would say the Kodak EasyShare is the best of the 3 you listed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, 
Okay, so what in your opinion would be the best of the SLRs if you wanted as small as possible, without taking out a bigger loan than necessary to pay for it? (Ha!)

And, don't you have to focus the SLRs? By the time I got it in focus the kids/dog would have moved on, too.

And, thanks for the input on the Kodak. 

Sheri

Sheri


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*"Kodak EasyShare Z1012 IS for $240"* I used it this weekend and I wasn't happy with the photos or the lag time!!!
Look into the Canon Power shot line if you want a point and shoot.
For the DSLR's I love the Nikon D40!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazon.com: Canon PowerShot SD1100IS 8MP Digital Camera with 3x Optical Image Stabilized Zoom (Brown): Electronics
My daughter has this and loves it! I am sure there is still a lag time, but it is a great price and a great little camera!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I also use the Nikon D40 (though I have the D40x - the only difference is the Megapixels - the x has more). I think it's a great beginner dSLR! I just got it a year ago, though I'm afraid I've outgrown it and am already setting my sights higher, LOL. Though even pros that I know use the D40x as an every day camera as it's compact (for a dSLR of course), easy to use, and takes GREAT pictures. You can also try a Canon, they're great cameras too! Go for one of the lower models to start with and see how you like it. In particular, I would say that you should GO TO A STORE (sorry in caps, really stressing this one) and try out every camera you're interested in buying. When I got the D40x I went to the store (though I bought online - it's cheaper) and found that the Nikon fits in my hand much better than the Canon (which is why I went with it). But everyone likes different feels, so you might find that you prefer a Canon, for example.

Also, I'm not sure where you've heard that dSLRs don't do auto focus... I ALWAYS use auto focus, LOL. I can probably count on two hands the times I needed to go to manual focus and every time it was because I was too close to whatever it was I wanted to get a photo of - I want a macro lens!  You just need to make sure that any lens you buy has the initals AF somewhere in its title (or on the box) because that means Auto Focus.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have the canon power shot that Karla mentioned but in Pink  I got it last year for Christmas and love it. It isn't as nice as DSLR but it fits in my pocket when I am outside playing with the dogs and I carry it in my purse all the time. It also is what I use for all my videos of the dogs. It is a tiny little thing that I always have on me for those fun moments where you just want to take a quick shot. My DH has the digital SLR that I use for great shots but he has a big old back pack that goes with it, etc. I only know what two of the lenses do to be honest but I do use it once in awhile. I think you really have to decide what you want and how much you can invest (big price difference). If you have someone that you can test drive their camera, that is the best idea. If you want great photography go for the SLR, there is no doubt that type of camera takes way nicer photos. If you want to have a quick easy to use camera, I recommend the powershot.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a Kodak point and shoot camera and I love it. It is true I can't take action shots very well-but all my photos of Quincy on here are with my Kodak. If I could I would get a camera like Lina's....I've actually wore all the settings off on my Kodak:laugh: and now no one can use it but me! :laugh: It is very user friendly too. I think it was around 129.00-149.00 a couple years ago.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Amanda, I want the canon power shot I posted...my son has the Canon Rebel if I need a really nice professional camera, but I want one that is always in my purse!
Now, hubby says that Gracie is my Christmas present...and I don't get one.  Will see if I get a surprise for Christmas.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> I also use the Nikon D40 (though I have the D40x - the only difference is the Megapixels - the x has more). I think it's a great beginner dSLR! I just got it a year ago, though I'm afraid I've outgrown it and am already setting my sights higher, LOL. Though even pros that I know use the D40x as an every day camera as it's compact (for a dSLR of course), easy to use, and takes GREAT pictures. You can also try a Canon, they're great cameras too! Go for one of the lower models to start with and see how you like it. In particular, I would say that you should GO TO A STORE (sorry in caps, really stressing this one) and try out every camera you're interested in buying. *When I got the D40x I went to the store (though I bought online - it's cheaper) and found that the Nikon fits in my hand much better than the Canon (which is why I went with it). But everyone likes different feels, so you might find that you prefer a Canon, for example.*
> 
> Also, I'm not sure where you've heard that dSLRs don't do auto focus... I ALWAYS use auto focus, LOL. I can probably count on two hands the times I needed to go to manual focus and every time it was because I was too close to whatever it was I wanted to get a photo of - I want a macro lens!  You just need to make sure that any lens you buy has the initals AF somewhere in its title (or on the box) because that means Auto Focus.


Carolina I agree 100%. I belong to a group that "tests" cameras and they are all so different. (I think I would love that job even if they didn't pay me to do it) _Hope they don't read that._


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I agree with Lina. All the point and shoot cameras have that annoying shutter lag, which is why I finally got the Nikon D60. If you can get past that though I would also consider the Panasonic Lumix. I use one for work and it's a pretty good P & S camera.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm also a Nikon D40 user and highly recommend it.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

You guys are all helping so much, thank you! 

A question about the Nikon D40, it is only 6.1 megapixels, (I think they're called.) Is that enough for a clear picture? I thought the more the better for clear pictures, especially if you are zooming in. Is the picture instantaneous when you push the button?

And, how long of a wait is there for the picture to take with the Canon Power Shot?

There is a huge price difference, isn't there?

:juggle:

Sheri

Oh, and I'll be sure to actually test how they feel to me, especially if I get one of the bigger ones! Thanks for that advice.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Sheri, are you wanting a camera to throw in your purse and go everywhere that takes really clear pictures? If so, go with the canon. 
Or are you wanting a more professional camera for specific action and zooming shots? If you don't mind something more bulky then this would be a great camera...at a much higher price though. 
I think the more megapixels, the bigger the prints you can print...like poster size...I could be wrong though, it may have something to do with the zoom. But 6.1 would be plenty for clear shots that can be printed large.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> You guys are all helping so much, thank you!
> 
> A question about the Nikon D40, it is only 6.1 megapixels, (I think they're called.) Is that enough for a clear picture? I thought the more the better for clear pictures, especially if you are zooming in. Is the picture instantaneous when you push the button?
> 
> ...


Nikon D40 6 megapix


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Absolutely the 6.1mp is good. It's not really the MP count that's important but the sensor size. So a 6.1mp on a dslr is approx equal to a 10mp on a compact camera if not better. 

What's more important besides knowing how to take a good picture, is the the lens that you use. It comes with a basic 55mm zoom but eventually you will want to buy a nicer more powerful zoom lens.

you might want to check dpreview for their reviews of the D40.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Absolutely the 6.1mp is good. It's not really the MP count that's important but the sensor size. So a 6.1mp on a dslr is approx equal to a 10mp on a compact camera if not better.
> 
> What's more important besides knowing how to take a good picture, is the the lens that you use. It comes with a basic 55mm zoom but eventually you will want to buy a nicer more powerful zoom lens.
> 
> you might want to check dpreview for their reviews of the D40.


Thanks, I've found the dpreview site and it has helped some, but has SO much info I have trouble weeding through it.

Is that picture of the Hav with bubbles yours? WOW, if it is!! That is a beautiful photo! Did you have a special lense for that? I really don't want to have to haul around a case with lenses and stuff, but would love to be able to get pictures like that one. Maybe there was a lot more to your photo than just pointing and shooting, though?

Sheri


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Nikon D40 6 megapix


Okay, was this taken with point and shoot, or all those fancy settings you need to take a class to know? LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> Sheri, are you wanting a camera to throw in your purse and go everywhere that takes really clear pictures? If so, go with the canon.
> Or are you wanting a more professional camera for specific action and zooming shots? If you don't mind something more bulky then this would be a great camera...at a much higher price though.
> I think the more megapixels, the bigger the prints you can print...like poster size...I could be wrong though, it may have something to do with the zoom. But 6.1 would be plenty for clear shots that can be printed large.


Hmmm. Thanks!

Sheri


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Thanks, I've found the dpreview site and it has helped some, but has SO much info I have trouble weeding through it.
> 
> Is that picture of the Hav with bubbles yours? WOW, if it is!! That is a beautiful photo! Did you have a special lense for that? I really don't want to have to haul around a case with lenses and stuff, but would love to be able to get pictures like that one. Maybe there was a lot more to your photo than just pointing and shooting, though?
> 
> Sheri


LOL...what I just asked Sheri! I love my sons camera and lenses, but I can't always haul a big ole backpack of camera stuff with me...even just the camera itself is too big for me. I like that I can borrow it from him though...but that really is rare that I need to. I have the old Canon Powershot G6...even that is too bulky for me!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:redface:Yes that is my Oliver! I used the Nikon D40 and the 55mm lens that came with it.:redface:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

mintchip said:


> :redface:Yes that is my Oliver! I used the Nikon D40 and the 55mm lens that came with it.:redface:


Whoa!! That's incredible! I am SO impressed! Did you have to take classes?

And, did you have to manually set it up to get that shot, or just point and shoot?

Sheri


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, where did you go to safely buy a camera online for less?

Sheri


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you
I just rapidly shot about 5-6 photos and that was one of them :whoo:
I haven't taken a class yet but would like to take a general photography class.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sheri, if you're worried about Megapixels, I have the D40x which is 10.1MP. The 6MP one is plenty, though. I just bought the camera from Amazon.com but they were having a sale at that time. If you just look for them, they go on sale every now and then. Circuit City, Ritz, and J&R are places to look for sales other than Amazon.

Some of my favorite non-dog shots that I've gotten with the D40x:























































And one of my favorite doggy shots - action shot for you!










And this is my favorite shot of Sally's (mintchip) that she shot with the d40... please click on the link. Seriously, Sally, this is an amazing shot... hope you don't mind me linking it: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2801606174/

Actually, Sally, you should just post that image here!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Sheri, I think you need both...the D40 and the canon...that way all your needs are covered!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina said:


> Sheri, if you're worried about Megapixels, I have the D40x which is 10.1MP. The 6MP one is plenty, though. I just bought the camera from Amazon.com but they were having a sale at that time. If you just look for them, they go on sale every now and then. Circuit City, Ritz, and J&R are places to look for sales other than Amazon.
> 
> Some of my favorite non-dog shots that I've gotten with the D40x:
> 
> ...


Thank you I don't mind at all!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, your photos are so clear and crisp. The architecture ones are fascinating! And the link to Sally's (I didn't know her name) Mintchip's butterfly is beautiful.

Karla, maybe Santa will be extra good to me this year, huh? Otherwise, I'll just have to wait for awhile before getting both. (Ha!)

Sheri


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Here you are Sheri and Carolina. 
Sally
PS-Carolina-I love your photos!!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Two words. D40

I think you can get them for less than 500 now, all up, ready to go. Worth the extra over a point and shoot for the lack of shutter lag alone.

We got that one to keep in the dog room since sending pics over the internet require downsizing anyway. If you want better quality for keeper photographs pay the extra for more MP-like the D40X or one of the newer ones.

They're as easy to use as any other camera.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd love to have a DSLR. Until I get one, I am enjoying my Panasonic TZ3. It has very little shutter lag for a point and shoot, it fits in my purse, and has a 10x optical zoom and image stabilization (fewer blurry pictures). It takes great pictures, especially outdoors, for what it is. I got it at Costco for about $200-250. I was glad for the zoom when I took this in California last summer.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Joelle-- I love the elephant seals!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Joelle, I'd want a zoom lens, too, for that picture! It looks very clear, too. 

Sheri


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I think I cropped that photo quite a bit also. On that vacation we went to Yosemite and Monterey bay and a bunch of other places. That was one of my favorite photos. In the full size version you can see red around the seal's eye.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I have the Casio and it is great for fast moving grandchildren as well as dogs! I ordered it online from Walmart a few months ago for $129 so I can throw it in my purse and not worry about it. If it was expensive then I would be afraid to even carry it around!! Mine also has a YouTube feature. This is my second Casio and I've liked them both. I'm not much of a photographer so this is easy to use for an amateur like me.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sheri,

One of the best places online to buy cameras and videos is: www.broadwayphoto.com
My dad has been buying his photo and video cameras from them for years and he has nothing but excellent things to say about them. Their services is great, their shipping is free, their extended warranties are the cheapest of all the other online outfits and they never sell you returned items. If something is "refurbishes" they say so on their site. They have an amazing deal of Nikon D-40 with two lenses one up to 55 and the other 55 to 200. Just an FYI, not trying to be an enabler.


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lina said:


> Sheri, if you're worried about Megapixels, I have the D40x which is 10.1MP. The 6MP one is plenty, though. I just bought the camera from Amazon.com but they were having a sale at that time. If you just look for them, they go on sale every now and then. Circuit City, Ritz, and J&R are places to look for sales other than Amazon.
> 
> Some of my favorite non-dog shots that I've gotten with the D40x:


Okay if you don't mind me asking and maybe I should have read the whole thread before asking.......but what was the sale price like????? I have seen many different prices for this camera and I have been searching for myself a camera for Christmas..........LOL! How nice I get to purchase my own....LOL!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I wonder if a camera place might match a price you find??????


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I just bought a camera, so I know the agony you are going through!

I bought the new Canon Powershoot G10. It's a bit pricey for a point and shoot, but I wanted the best I could get and still have a camera small enough to carry in my pocket or purse. It has several auto settings to choose from, plus the ability to adjust aperature and white balance, etc.

I took some pictures of fall color in Nashville a couple of weeks ago that were pretty good. Also, the two video clips I posted the other day. One thread is called "Havs like to run" and the other is "Havs can be pests". Both of those clips I took with the point and shoot camera!

I still haven't learned enough to really show brag shots, but I'll attach a couple I took.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Julia, I'll check out that site, thanks. And, you are doing a good job of enabling, too--you have lots of experience with that? :nono:

Janan, The colors in your pictures are real sharp and pretty! And your videos were fun...

Sheri


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful pictures Janan
Here is one more "zoom In using nikon D 40" photo of my nephew's 15 week old lab puppy sleeping in my nephew's arms. Her name is Dakota.
I used the lens the camera came with.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Sweet face, and you so clear!

Sheri


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

For those of you looking for a camera, you might want to check the Black Friday ads...there may be some good sales on them Friday.

My husband is the camera nut in our family. I use his old Canon Rebel xti. He got the new 40d...I think that's what it is. The difference that I noticed between the two is that the new one is way heavier than the old one. He started out with the original Rebel, which is much less expensive now, and here are some examples of the quality photos he got with that camera.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Julia, I'll check out that site, thanks. And, you are doing a good job of enabling, too--you have lots of experience with that? :nono:
> 
> Sheri


Hey, I aim to please!!!  Their deals are great though.

Kim - your kids are adorable.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri, I went through this a few months ago trying to figure out what to buy. I had a Sony Cyber Shot that I was happy with until it went out. It had that lag time in it though that drove me nuts. I bought the Nikon d40x and love the clarity of the pictures however there's no way I could drop it in my purse and go. As far as lag time, you can get a lag time with the SLR cameras if you're using the flash as it needs time to recharge after a few shots. I think you can buy a flash that powers up faster but you're looking at more money for each thing you add and it can get very costly quickly. 
I love the rechargeable battery instead of using a ton of AA batteries and the charge lasts a long time. 
I'm on my husband's laptop (that he somehow rigged so that I can use my keyboard and monitor) or I'd show you the difference in quality between the cameras. When you blow up a picture looking at detail, that's when you see a huge difference, but for the typical person, how often do you do that? I use it for certain things but it's when I want to look at something in the photo for a reason.
I'm thinking of getting a small point and shoot just to keep in my purse...or I'll check out the camera in the phone I ordered and see if that one is good enough to have just as a spare to catch some pictures when I don't want to carry a camera case.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks, Jan. 

The lag time is my main complaint. I get very few good pictures of my grandkids or Tucker because of it. And, the details in the photos shown by some of the people on here with their Nikon D40s are incredible. I love that! Yet, would it really matter when I mostly just put photos in a photo album? I do enlarge and frame some, but...carrying around a large camera doesn't sound appealing, either...and yet...around and around.

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Thanks, Jan.
> 
> The lag time is my main complaint. I get very few good pictures of my grandkids or Tucker because of it. And, the details in the photos shown by some of the people on here with their Nikon D40s are incredible. I love that! Yet, would it really matter when I mostly just put photos in a photo album? I do enlarge and frame some, but...carrying around a large camera doesn't sound appealing, either...and yet...around and around.
> 
> Sheri


I've had a few choice words I've said when my Nikon needed to stop and catch up to me when using a flash and there have been times I missed an outdoor shot because it didn't shoot but I think I had my finger over something......not sure what I did. The SLR does shoot a lot faster with no lag time, but if being able to throw a camera in your purse is important to you, I'd look at the small point and shoot cameras. 
I have a lot of action shots of dogs but to be honest with you, most of them look lousy...quality of the picture is good but there are strange positions your dog can get into when running, or at least they can look strange when you see the picture. grrrrrrrrrrr I wish my computer was here so I could show you what I'm talking about.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Sheri, I went through this a few months ago trying to figure out what to buy. I had a Sony Cyber Shot that I was happy with until it went out. It had that lag time in it though that drove me nuts. I bought the Nikon d40x and love the clarity of the pictures however there's no way I could drop it in my purse and go. As far as lag time, you can get a lag time with the SLR cameras if you're using the flash as it needs time to recharge after a few shots. I think you can buy a flash that powers up faster but you're looking at more money for each thing you add and it can get very costly quickly.
> I love the rechargeable battery instead of using a ton of AA batteries and the charge lasts a long time.
> I'm on my husband's laptop (that he somehow rigged so that I can use my keyboard and monitor) or I'd show you the difference in quality between the cameras. When you blow up a picture looking at detail, that's when you see a huge difference, but for the typical person, how often do you do that? I use it for certain things but it's when I want to look at something in the photo for a reason.
> I'm thinking of getting a small point and shoot just to keep in my purse...or *I'll check out the camera in the phone I ordered and see if that one is good enough* to have just as a spare to catch some pictures when I don't want to carry a camera case.


I'm amazed at the quality of photos from cell phones! Jan which one did you order?
Sally


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jan, dogs really do get into strange positions when running, but so do people and pretty much anything in motion. I usually have to take 20 pictures for one good shot! I would use Continuous Shooting Mode if I were you, as it can be easier to get at least one good shot. This is a collage of a 21-shot sequence I got at a play date.










These are the three shots I got out of this sequence that I actually liked:


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

be careful where you buy....


Broadway Photo and the Texas Attorney General
News release today:


ATTORNEY GENERAL ABBOTT PURSUES ENFORCEMENT ACTION
AGAINST TWO WEB-BASED ELECTRONICS RETAILERS

Broadway Photo, Starlight Camera & Video cited for deceiving purchasers

AUSTIN - Texas Attorney General Grcg Abbott today charged two online digital camera and
electronics retailers with conducting an unlawful bait-and-switch sales scheme. Today's
enforcement action seeks restitution for Texans who suffered financially because of the
defendants' unlawful conduct.

According to state investigators, Broadway Photo, L.L.C. and Starlight Camera & Video Inc.,
both of Brooklyn, N.Y., attempted to attract customers by offering the lowest retail prices on
price-comparison Web sites. Once custoroer3 selected merchandise and made credit card
purchases via the defendants' Web sites, customers were notified that their orders had been
processed. Despite the .order-processing notice, customers were subsequently asked to call a
specified telephone number to confirm their orders.

However, rather than use the calls to confirm customers orders, the defendants instead initiated
aggressive, high-pressure sales pitches promoting over-priced accessories, including memory
cards and batteries. The defendants' telemarketcrs insisted these upgraded accessories were
needed in order for the customers' confirmed merchandise to function normally.

When customers refused these offers, the defendants told the customers the confirmed
merchandise was substandard and lacked warranties. The defendants' telemarketers encouraged
customers to purchase different, more expensive products. If customers refused, the defendants
canceled the orders, claiming the products were indefinitely back-ordered. When the defendants
actually did ship orders, customers who intended to purchase new merchandise often received
used or refurbished products.

The Office of the Attorney General is seeking injunctions halting this conduct and civil penalties
of up to $20,000 per violation of the Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

mintchip said:


> I'm amazed at the quality of photos from cell phones! Jan which one did you order?
> Sally


The Blackberry Storm. It don't get delivered until Dec 5th though


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

WE understand those photos but could you imagine sending something like that to a puppy buyer? :biggrin1: I've got so many action shots of puppies and finally said the heck with it and put the puppies in a chair to show their new owners.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina,
I LOVE the action shots you took of the dogs playing! Wonderful, especially the ones you selected out. I'm having fun just looking at them. The teeth, the mud, the hair flying!

I don't really need the action shot capability, although that would be fun occasionally. What I really want is the ability to take actually have the camera click when I've got the perfect picture of the kids or dog, not two seconds after they have moved on, looked down, turned around, etc.

Sheri


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Lina,
> I LOVE the action shots you took of the dogs playing! Wonderful, especially the ones you selected out. I'm having fun just looking at them. The teeth, the mud, the hair flying!
> 
> I don't really need the action shot capability, although that would be fun occasionally. What I really want is the ability to take actually have the camera click when I've got the perfect picture of the kids or dog, not two seconds after they have moved on, looked down, turned around, etc.
> ...


This thread reminded me of something. On my cell phone I have NO lag time and there's a new cell phone out that's I believe 8 megapixals. You might want to look into that.
ETA: I found it. Here's the phone with the camera. You may want to look for reviews on it http://www.mobileburn.com/news.jsp?Id=5458. I have a memory card in my phone and can take it out, pop it in the computer and upload or download from it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I have to come back and brag about the powershot because it deserves big brags  I took the powershot out the day autumn was going home to take pics and videos of her and dash playing. Apparently, I left it on the deck!!! It rained non stop 2 days of the days it was out there and I found it and put it in my pocket before DH would kill me. It was obviously soaked-so much the little viewer would pour water when you tipped it and didnt turn on. I was scared to tell DH so I opened it up and just let it dry out a few days in my closet. I was going to try and buy a replacement at one of the friday sales but never made it out. But I don't need to as my camera still works perfectly!

Just to show you here is a pic I took while it was filled with water, it would still turn on but I didn't know if it was working. And here is a pic yesterday when it dried out. I can't believe I did that but I have to say what an amazing camera


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, impressive camera! Thanks, Amanda! (And I'm so glad that you don't have to move or sneak a new camera into the house!)

Sheri

I still haven't made my purchase...just can't seem to decide between the small, convenient, more cost effective, wonderful Canon Power Shot with the slower first picture, or, the nicer, BIGGER (ugh) more expensive Nikon D40 that takes fabulouse pictures quickly.

Groan.....

Sheri


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmm the second picture didn't come out to well. Seems like there might be water or something on the sensor.....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Daniel- the second was when the camera was soaking wet... when I posted them I did it backwards  Can you believe the recovery it made- GOOOOOO CANON

Sheri- I say go for the new Nikon out with the video camera!!! I am spoiled cause DH has the SLR that I get to play with when I listen to all his rules  But I really use my powershot all the time and just keep it in my purse everywhere. I don't think the lag time is too bad. I mean you can't use it for agility shots but as you can see just sit and shoot works fine.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

lol okay then that's awsome! I was starting to think that maybe someone needed glasses...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Wow, impressive camera! Thanks, Amanda! (And I'm so glad that you don't have to move or sneak a new camera into the house!)
> 
> Sheri
> 
> ...


Sheri
I love having a Canon Powershot with me all the time!! If I didn't I never would have this shot-----


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Any opinions on the Nikon Coolpix P5100, 12.1 Megapixel, 3.5x Optical/4x Digital Zoom, Digital Camera ??

I like what that D40 does, so impressive!

what are the features i am looking for then? The zoom, the SLR??

...help...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

A friend has it and loves it


----------

